# One foot still in SA



## RenaldoRheeder (29/4/17)

Hi - I'm Renaldo and brand new to vaping. Got myself a Smok Alien 220w during my recent visit to SA (I work in North-east Nigeria). I have been a smoker for about 40 years and now a vaper for a week. @Rob Fisher got me interested in July 2014 - I'm just a slow developer So, that's me and hoping to learn a lot here and demystify vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/17)

And welcome at last @RenaldoRheeder! Only took a few years! But at least you got here... your life is going to change... it's a wonderful ride and while you may have a few withdrawal symptoms (and they vary from person to person) from the poisons that start to leave your body you will start to be able to taste and breath again! There are a ton of experts standing by to help you on your way and no question is stupid so if you need help just ask!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/4/17)

Welcome @RenaldoRheeder Congrats on making the switch to vaping. You will gain a wealth of knowledge on this forum. As @Rob Fisher has said, no question is stupid so feel free to ask about anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/4/17)

Way to go @RenaldoRheeder. Best decision ever - take that from stinkie user of 38 years. Happy vaping. Oh, get a back up device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/4/17)

Andre said:


> Way to go @RenaldoRheeder. Best decision ever - take that from stinkie user of 38 years. Happy vaping. Oh, get a back up device.



Backup sounds like a good idea - thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Welcome to the forum @RenaldoRheeder 
All the best with your vaping journey 
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/4/17)

Oh wow! Fancy seeing you here @RenaldoRheeder 

Well done on making the decision to switch, the Alien isn't a bad way to get started, you're going to enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh wow! Fancy seeing you here @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> Well done on making the decision to switch, the Alien isn't a bad way to get started, you're going to enjoy it



Small world mate. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/17)

What a small world! Where do you know Buzz Guys from Renaldo?

@BumbleBee @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> What a small world! Where do you know Buzz Guys from Renaldo?
> 
> @BumbleBee @RenaldoRheeder



We both did a stint in numismatics - we met on BidOrBuy where we did our bit for the hobby. Great fun at the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

